# تصنيع كرسي طبيب الأسنان



## frindly heart (4 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم

أرجو مساعدتي بأي معلومات أو صور عن ميكانيزم كرسي طبيب الأسنان

أو كيفية تصنيعه ... ومن يبغي مشاركتي في هذا المشروع أرحب به 


أرجو الإهتمام وسرعة الرد 

وجزاكم الله خيرا
​


----------

